#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Έκπτωση για τα μέλη του ΤΕΕ στη θεατρική παράσταση "Οι Φόνισσες της Παπαδιαμάντη", Θεσσαλονίκη από 21.04.2014

## Xάρης

*Παράσταση:* "Οι Φόνισσες της Παπαδιαμάντη" των Αλέξανδρου Ρήγα και Δημήτρη Αποστόλου.
*Πού:* Θέατρο Αριστοτέλειον
*Πότε:* Από τη Δευτέρα 21.04.2014
*Κόστος:* 20¤ για δύο άτομα
*Πληροφορίες:* Θέατρο Αριστοτέλειον

Στα πλαίσια της παρουσίασης στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στο θέατρο Αριστοτέλειον, της νέας μας παράστασης των Αλέξανδρου Ρήγα και Δημήτρη Αποστόλου «Οι Φόνισσες της Παπαδιαμάντη», η επιχείρησή μας αναγνωρίζοντας και τιμώντας το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Μακεδονίας, αποφάσισε να προβεί σε μια προσφορά για όλα τα μέλη του Επιμελητηρίου. 
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι με την επίδειξη της ταυτότητας «μέλους» ή αντίστοιχου πιστοποιητικού, κάθε εργαζόμενος-μέλος του Επιμελητηρίου, θα δικαιούται με ένα εισιτήριο των 20 Ευρώ είσοδο δύο ατόμων (αντί των 40 Ευρώ ως κανονική τιμή 2 εισιτηρίων). 

Ο Διευθυντής Παραγωγής
Γιώργος Σαμαρτζής

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------

